# Nice Schwinn straight bar tank



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 27, 2022)

nice tank with a few dings here and there, check out the pictures.


----------



## DJackson (Nov 27, 2022)

I'll start 100


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 27, 2022)

Sorry no deal


----------



## Fonseca927 (Nov 27, 2022)

$160


----------



## Che (Nov 27, 2022)

$180


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 27, 2022)

sorry no deal


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Dec 21, 2022)

200


----------

